# Terrible SF/F book covers?



## Pyan (Sep 8, 2018)

No, not another_ "What are your..."_ thread, but a site that's done the work for you!

Good Show Sir! Only the worst Sci-fi/Fantasy book covers


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 9, 2018)

pyan said:


> No, not another_ "What are your..."_ thread, but a site that's done the work for you!
> 
> Good Show Sir! Only the worst Sci-fi/Fantasy book covers



I made to about to page 32 .


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 9, 2018)

I managed  to get to page 107.  I had no idea there so many bad book covers and some defy description !


----------



## Vince W (Sep 9, 2018)

I've seen this site a few times. There are some truly awful covers. The shocking thing is how many I've owned.


----------



## Al Jackson (Sep 9, 2018)

pyan said:


> No, not another_ "What are your..."_ thread, but a site that's done the work for you!
> 
> Good Show Sir! Only the worst Sci-fi/Fantasy book covers


One of those is an EMSH! I guess Ed was not given much info in that one.
There are a number of covers around like this. Technically competent , but has little class and zero got-cha factor! Limp and confusing.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 9, 2018)

Vince W said:


> I've seen this site a few times. There are some truly awful covers. The shocking thing is how many I've owned.





Al Jackson said:


> One of those is an EMSH! I guess Ed was not given much info in that one.
> There are a number of covers around like this. Technically competent , but has little class and zero got-cha factor! Limp and confusing.
> View attachment 46847




 I own a copy of* Who?* Algis Budry . It somewhere in my pile of books


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 9, 2018)

There were some interesting titles to*  My Side* by King Kong  typed  by Walter Wanger   Im not kidding this book was in that list ! 

Two by Robert Heinlein that ive never seen before .* Day After Tomorrow*  and   *6 X H *


----------



## tinkerdan (Sep 9, 2018)

I'm unsure how useful this site is. Though it does have it's funny moments and makes some interesting points that I've always known about classic covers.

However there are a number of covers that are made for foreign markets--because for some reason the original covers were not acceptable for those markets and that might account for by a lack of funding and enthusiasm.

There are an number of covers that are more current for old classic books and once again funding was probably not there.

There are a number of covers that clearly look to be unauthorized editions.

But more importantly there are those classics themselves that were produced long ago; and when placed back into context they begin to make more sense even if there are elements that today seem quite laughable.

However more than all of that there is that old saw about it's all fun and games until your own covers end up in the mix; being ridiculed. I already have enough people critiquing my covers, thank you. 

And there are a handful of covers I still respect that are pictured in the pages of this site.

I would advise some people to resist going through the whole group unless they have an extreme sense of humor.


----------



## Matteo (Sep 14, 2018)

Spooky.  I was planning a "Bad SFF book covers" thread this weekend.  

I was going to set some rules: nothing self-published, or unauthorised, and you have to own the copy.  And say why you thought it was bad.  

I thought it would be fun to see if anyone posted an example that others liked.  For example, I quite like this one (taken from the site):





Though the version I own is better:


----------



## Vince W (Sep 14, 2018)

My favourite terrible covers are the ones that have no connection to the story inside at all.


----------



## scarpelius (Sep 18, 2018)

Vince W said:


> My favourite terrible covers are the ones that have no connection to the story inside at all.


That will be the case with the printed magazine I am/was involved in. Although the covers are quite good and hand drawn not 3D models.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 23, 2018)

Vince W said:


> My favourite terrible covers are the ones that have no connection to the story inside at all.



Ever see the  Airmont  books cover for  Lester Del Reys  book *The  Day of the Giants *?   Its absolutely one of the most atrocious book covers ive ever seen and has zero to do with what the story is about.


----------



## Vince W (Sep 23, 2018)

BAYLOR said:


> Ever see the  Airmont  books cover for  Lester Del Reys  book *The  Day of the Giants *?   Its absolutely one of the most atrocious book covers ive ever seen and has zero to do with what the story is about.


Possibly, but the 70s and 80s are awash with disconnected covers.


----------



## Justin Swanton (Oct 24, 2018)

I was once asked by a magazine to work with a Spanish illustrator for a image to accompany my article on the Macedonian cavalry wedge. I gave her specific directions along with diagrams (I'm an illustrator myself). She went off and did entirely her own thing and paid no attention to me at all. 

After a fair round of bellyaching, she eventually redid the illustration so her cavalry horses at least pointed in the same direction though they looked nothing like a wedge. The final picture was more like a watercolour sketch than an illustration.

Moral of the story: choose your illustrator very carefully.


----------

